# Puppy Quarantine to prevent disease



## JakeL (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm new around here, and will give a proper introductory post in due time. But first I have an important question for which I have been unable to search out an answer. 

When a person gets a new puppy, around 8 weeks old, it is usually advised to keep the puppy away from other dogs until they can get their immunity built up. How long exactly does that take? 

At what point is it safe to begin taking a puppy outside to parks or begin socializing a puppy with a few known dogs (neighbors etc)? At what point is contracting parvo (or other disease) from a patch of grass known to be a popular pooch restroom no longer a worry?

Basically, how long does one need to keep a puppy indoors? How long to keep away from grassy restrooms? And how long to keep away from strange dogs?

Lots of questions in there. Thanks.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Till they have their 2nd lot of shots. I think maybe 12-14 weeks is when I let loose with mine. 

There is so much info in here it's silly. While waiting for pup to arrive, try using the search function on some of the questions you might have. There will be lots of threads come up with loads of really helpful information.






Oh....sorry.........and a big Roo Roo Roo welcome!!!


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

We went through the same questions recently.

We found some articles talking about maternal antibodies and how those start to clear sometime between 8 and 12 weeks for some of the pathogens. The first shot at 8/9wks is designed to protect a pup who's maternal AB's are gone early, but in many cases will not provide additional protection because the pup may already be protected.

Call it an insurance policy if you like. Our vet said feel free to visit with other dogs after the first shot, but I have heard others say wait until after the second shot. We view the third shot as a booster for the second for some of the pathogens.

My wife and I have graduate medical science degrees, so we read the journals and figured out what was right for us and our pup.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I was told that the second set of shots is when you should be in the clear. This is why many puppy classes won't let you join until the second set of shots is complete and they are 12 weeks.

If there are dogs you know are healthy then I see no reason to not start socialization with them. For example, my mother's dogs and my grandmother's dogs were introduced to our boy the day after we got him. They weren't overly interested in him so there wasn't a ton of contact but he was so excited to see dogs after leaving his litter. After his first visit to the vet we took him to the pet store but carried him the whole time. Over the next few weeks we started to walk him and he started to meet the neighbors and their dogs.

Use your common sense on this one. If you know a dog is healthy (family dogs) he could probably meet them. I would avoid parks and areas that strange dogs are often at. Then after the second set you can get him into classes. We never had any problems. We advised our vet of where we were taking him and she never was overly concerned. Communicate with your vet.

Good luck with your new pup!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You have to take in to account the fact that in the first few weeks after you bring your puppy home, it is really important to socialise it as much as possible.

My vet usually waits a week or so after the puppy comes home before he starts the vaccines - this allows the pup to start building an immune system and in particular to his new home. So Bye the time he had his shots he would have been nearly 15 weeks. So what quite a few members of this forum and I do is.... If you have friends that have healthy, vaccinated dogs - introduce your puppy to them. Do not put your puppy down in areas outside side your yard or your friends yards. Bye all means take your puppy out in the street and let people pet him, this is really good for the pup and he sees the big wide world BUT from the safety of your arms.

Your vet will advise you when your puppy can go out after it's shots.


----------



## JakeL (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. My wife and I are currently in the research and preparation mode. 
Hopefully we can create the right conditions to bring a puppy home within the next year or so. 
I'll keep you all updated. Currently we are petsitting my brothers Weimaraner/Lab mix for the next 5 weeks. She's petite and about 2.5 yrs old. Because of the Weim in her she has many Vizsla-esque traits. So we figure its a good trial run to see how an adult dog would fit into our situation.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We were told by our vet that the puppy is pretty safe after 2nd round of injections. At this time we began taking him to restaurants, on leash beaches, and walks around town. Since the Vizsla needs so much socialization the vet thought that socializing him early outweighed the very small change he could get disease after 2 shots. We were told to avoid dog parks and off leash lagoon/ hiking trips until 3rd round. 

Prior to 2nd round of shots, we introduced our puppy to friend's dogs who we know are up to date on shots and friendly with puppies. We socialized him with new people as well. We walked him around our neighborhood because it's private and we know all the dogs on on our street and felt comfortable letting Miles play in the grass. 

Good luck! It's going to be so much fun!


----------

